# Remembering the Old Sniper



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

From Shooting USA posted: Nov 25, 2015


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Pretty cool, watched it all, thanks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That was excellent, thank you!
This guy was a pretty fair shot also.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Carlos lived in my town. Many times I felt like just kocking on his door to tell him JOB WELL DONE! And of course to get his autograph for he book of his I still own.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Carlos lived in my town. Many times I felt like just kocking on his door to tell him JOB WELL DONE! And of course to get his autograph for he book of his I still own.


"ONE SHOT ONE KILL" was a classic. I read it twice while stationed in Kunson Korea.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Another sniper to look up John Hinson


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Another sniper to look up John Hinson


I just did. Sounds like somebody pissed off the wrong gentleman.


----------



## red442joe (Aug 6, 2014)

Tagged

Joe


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nicely done.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

He was a true American Hero. Rest In Peace Carlos Hathcock.


----------

